# Echos and Fire Tablets On Sale Today Only



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Surprised no one has mentioned the one day sale on Echos and Fire Tablets.  Today only!  I had been waiting for, but not expecting, a discount on the Echo Show and I was happy to get one for $160.


----------

